# Chiarimenti sul modulo scsi_wait_scan

## Spiros

Durante il boot, quando vengono caricati i moduli, il modulo scsi_wait_scan impiega parecchi secondi per essere caricato. E penso che sia anche giusto, visto che immagino, senza sapere in realtà nulla, che la sua funzione sia proprio quella. Ma io non sono sicuro di necessitare di questa pausa nel caricamento. Ho pensato di toglierlo e provare, ma non si può. Nel senso che la variabile scsi_wait_scan esiste nella configurazione del kernel (uso l'ultimo stabile dei gentoo-sources, ossia gentoo-sources-2.6.31-r10), ma. almeno da menuconfig, non esiste alcuna opzione che permetta di eliminarla o modificarne il valore.

Esistono (almeno) due bug aperti: il bug 189588 e il bug 252967. Entrambi sembrerebbero risolti, ma non ho capito come. Anche google mostra diverse discussioni sull'argomento, ma nessuna è stata illuminante.

Vorrei sapere da qualcuno che ne sappia più di me: è necessario caricare questo modulo all'avvio? Che cosa riguarda? Come posso disabilitarlo dalla compilazione e/o dal caricamento?

Grazie in anticipo.

----------

## darkmanPPT

io ho questo:

```
cat .config | grep -i scsi_wait

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

```

```
lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

vboxnetflt             10216  0

vboxnetadp              4076  0

vboxdrv              1720233  2 vboxnetflt,vboxnetadp

fglrx                2152760  28

wl                   1933900  0

```

cioè, ce l'ho anche io messo come modulo, ma non lo carico.

----------

## mack1

Ciao Spiros, per rendere più veloce il boot prova ad attivare:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC:                                                  
> 
>   The SCSI subsystem can probe for devices while the rest of the
> ...

 

Se hai il sotto sistema scsi attivo, fai una prova configurandolo come built-in; in alcuni casi, i moduli creano un maggior overhead.

@darkmanPPT il modulo viene caricato automaticamente in fase di boot e poi scaricato, serve a determinare/aspettare che i dispositivi di storage siano stati tutti identificati e i relativi moduli siano stati caricati correttamente, se usi scsi/sata/usb/ecc quel modulo ti serve eccome.

Interessanti discussioni in merito a scsi_wait_scan su LKML:

http://lkml.org/lkml/2007/5/13/75

http://lkml.org/lkml/2008/11/13/151

http://lkml.org/lkml/2008/10/22/355

http://lkml.org/lkml/2009/4/21/488

Ciao

----------

